# Remington Rebate for Turkey Guns and Turkey Shot



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Not sure if anyone is in the market for a new Remington turkey gun or turkey shot but if so I have some rebate forms from Mossy Oak that you can't get from the stores.....Mack


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I downloaded the rebate form from the Remington website. I use their 3" Premier Magnum #4's. Leaving Monday for OK, then WY & SD, then back here & then on to PA.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Remington 1100 or the 11-87?

http://gandermountain.shoplocal.com...id=1124901&pagenumber=2&listingid=-2084452118


http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model-11-87/model-11-87-sportsman-field.aspx

The 1100 has a 2 3/4" chamber and comes with 3 chokes, the 11-87 has a 3" chamber and just 1 choke


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I would never buy a 2 2/3" for turkey. The 2 3/4" is optimized for light skeet loads?


----------



## Ramhunter (Jan 22, 2003)

I wouldn't either. Nobody makes 2 2/3" shells. :lol:


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I've kilt a lot of turkey's with a 2 3/4 gun. But in all honesty a 3 inch is your best bet! Oh by the way, I kilt those birds with a 2 3/4 gun because that is all I had, I now own a 3 inch gun.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for the heads up on the rebates. I am looking and saw an 870 sure shot for like 399. on closer inspection, the barrel was only 21" Is that right? My sons' slug barrels are longer and they have 26" smooth bores for turkeys. Any opinions on the short turkey barrels?


----------

